# Beretta shotguns for sale!



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have an xtrema 2 in camo I am looking to sale if anyone is interested. I could give a sweet deal on this gun.
I also have a 391 Urika 3" model in camo I wouldn't mind selling. 

They are both in used, but good condition.
If interested massage me. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crndgs8 said:


> I have an xtrema 2 in camo I am looking to sale if anyone is interested. I could give a sweet deal on this gun.
> I also have a 391 Urika 3" model in camo I wouldn't mind selling.
> 
> They are both in used, but good condition.
> If interested massage me. Thanks


I charge $35 for a massage.

.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol *Message


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If I give you 2 massages do I get both of them??????


----------



## TreyNaylor (Feb 29, 2016)

Crndgs8 said:


> I have an xtrema 2 in camo I am looking to sale if anyone is interested. I could give a sweet deal on this gun.
> I also have a 391 Urika 3" model in camo I wouldn't mind selling.
> 
> They are both in used, but good condition.
> If interested massage me. Thanks


I am interested in your shotguns, shoot me a text i'd like to get some more information. thank you! 801-643-5158 Trey


----------

